# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Best chainsaw.

## veitnamcam

0-60cc

60+cc

Commercial and recreational  groups.

Rather than a Ford Holden pissing match constructively post pros and cons of your favorite saw :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Some men just want to watch the world burn  :Grin:

----------


## jack

Well I love my Husky  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sakokid

Hey Stihl saws are the way to go. That's wot I use.

----------


## TeRei

Got 2 both Husky. 53 and 62 cc. My chainsaw man wants to buy back my 53 as he says its one of the best ever he has come across. Real difference in your chain performance i.e. chisel or semi chisel. Helps if you properly sharpen. Some make a real dogs breakfast out of this important task. Best example is the skid site with people getting their load of wood for the winter. Some very angry people gloating as you slay the logs with ease. LOL.

----------


## Munsey

Can't find a box to tick for my " :O O: echo "

----------


## jack

> Can't find a box to tick for my "echo "


That's because its not a real chainsaw  :Wink:

----------


## longrange308

> Got 2 both Husky. 53 and 62 cc. My chainsaw man wants to buy back my 53 as he says its one of the best ever he has come across. Real difference in your chain performance i.e. chisel or semi chisel. Helps if you properly sharpen. Some make a real dogs breakfast out of this important task. Best example is the skid site with people getting their load of wood for the winter. Some very angry people gloating as you slay the logs with ease. LOL.


everybody has a domanint side when sharpening, see it all the time
i would go big cc with a full chisel 

at least you put up good brands not mitre 5  shit

----------


## Munsey

> That's because its not a real chainsaw


Jack I challenge you to try and kill it , honestly I've tryed and still goes hard . Poor thing it's been thrashed for 25 yrs I've owned it and it was old when I got it .

----------


## BRADS

I tend two use huskys for some reason really don't give a shit about the brand, had 3 huskys, one had a fight with the bulldozer and lost, when I replaced it Stihl was cheaper package so got that.
They all take the absuse I give them :Have A Nice Day: 
Husky 55 would be my fav :Have A Nice Day: 
Husky 25 or 30 fencing saw
Sithl 066 magnum



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ebf

BRADS, you need a 395 mate....

Not sure why this is even a poll. EVERYBODY knows Husky saws are better  :Psmiley: 

Got a 36 and 365 at home, and use 357 and 395 at one of my jobs  :Grin:

----------


## jack

> Jack I challenge you to try and kill it , honestly I've tryed and still goes hard . Poor thing it's been thrashed for 25 yrs I've owned it and it was old when I got it .


No problem I can do anything  :Grin:  easy fixed I will can run it over problem solved

----------


## BRADS

> BRADS, you need a 395 mate....
> 
> Not sure why this is even a poll. EVERYBODY knows Husky saws are better 
> 
> Got a 36 and 365 at home, and use 357 and 395 at one of my jobs


Had a 395xp mate that had a fight with the Komatsu and lost

----------


## big_foot

You really only need to go semi chisel if theres mud on the logs... or you hit the ground lots. Full is guna give you way better performance, point your file about 10 degrees up and try to keep the bottom of the hook flush with the chain and you'll be racing :Cool: 

Ive got 2 Stihls, my old mans little one its probably about 30-40cc and my 660, they literally just go and go an go, you pick them up after months of no use, chuck some fresh gas in give it a rip and they raw into life every time. Unbeatable reliability and performance, in my mind there is no serious competition. None of the Husky's Ive ever seen even have a patch on my saw's they just simply are not in the same class.

And just a side note why does every body who owns and raves about Husky's have two in the same size range? I can understand a big saw and little saw but the only real reason you would have two in the same range is you just cant trust them not to drop their arse in the middle of the job :ORLY:

----------


## big_foot

> BRADS, you need a boat anchor mate....
> 
> Not sure why this is even a poll. EVERYBODY knows Husky saws are boat anchors 
> 
> Got a 36 and 365 at home, and use 357 and 395 at one of my jobs (I only use them coz they pay me to)


Fixed it for ya :Wink:

----------


## nelpop

I have used both as production saws and would rate Sthils better than Huskys any day.

----------


## TeRei

Just bought a "Havelock North Pencil Sharpener". Stihl believe it is more important to have the best sharpened chain.[excuse pun].

----------


## northwest

look to buy husky 61 saw

----------


## TeRei

This is a cool vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm2EujxxLjA

----------


## TeRei

This will keep the purists happy.

Husqvarna vs. STIHL chainsaws (video review)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Attachment 47719Attachment 47720
> I get my firewood delivered
>  This is Stihl country


Similar to getting your Venison delivered  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

First fire today, seriously warm house is the reward for days of cutting and lugging firewood  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

That made me warm just looking at the photo.

----------


## 7mmsaum

My lil Smooth Hair Fox Terrier loves the heat source

----------


## Rushy

Nice log.  Eucalyptus?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Yes

----------


## Rushy

Excellent firewood.  Burns hot and yields a great ember bed.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Seriously good, not easy to split when bone dry though, the big stuff i rip into blocks

----------


## TeRei

Went out to the garage last night i.e. 1am and sharpened up the big saw with the Timberline. Fine line between getting it serviceable sharp and glass sharp. Nice kit. Thanks to 7mmsaum. Great advice.Could be an inherent disease like SSM cleaning brass.

----------


## puku

> First fire today, seriously warm house is the reward for days of cutting and lugging firewood


I can't believe it's your first fire for winter. We've had ours on for 25 days so far

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

@puku, tonight is our third night since...... September maybe

----------


## 223nut

Best way to clean the glass on your fire?? You guys seem to have them sparkling! Have tried ash and newspaper but lots of elbow grease

----------


## R93

> Seriously good, not easy to split when bone dry though, the big stuff i rip into blocks


Bad enough cutting with the chainsaw. We get a bit off the farm and I hate cutting it into rings.
I have to have a different chain for the shit.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

We burn a fair bit of rata it's hard on gear, but unbeatable firewood. Dead standing stuff too, so we often grab it as we need it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bad enough cutting with the chainsaw. We get a bit off the farm and I hate cutting it into rings.
> I have to have a different chain for the shit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


drags filed down low enough to bog the saw in soft pine.

----------


## Savage1

> Best way to clean the glass on your fire?? You guys seem to have them sparkling! Have tried ash and newspaper but lots of elbow grease


Water and a plastic pot scourer pad.

Takes less than 30 seconds o get it spotless.

----------


## smidey

> Water and a plastic pot scourer pad.
> 
> Takes less than 30 seconds o get it spotless.


Yep this. Sounds like what the cook does  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 223nut

@Savage1 cherrs, will give it a whirl. Fire is on at the mment, cold southerly and.... Shock horror rain, hope @Ryan_Songhurst is getting some on the grass

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> @Savage1 cherrs, will give it a whirl. Fire is on at the mment, cold southerly and.... Shock horror rain, hope @Ryan_Songhurst is getting some on the grass


Most cows dried off now and at the runoff on crop, the rain can bugger off as our crop paddocks are nice and dry and I will be quite happy if they stay that way all winter, no fun for us or the cows when they turn into a bog!

----------


## 7mmwsm

https://www.facebook.com/25054785845...8548384991014/ 

Typical Stihl owner

----------


## Gibo



----------


## 300CALMAN

I'm sticking with my Solo  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 25/08IMP

> https://www.facebook.com/25054785845...8548384991014/ 
> 
> Typical Stihl owner


What a ripper.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunterluke

Husqvarna 556 auto tune absolutely smooth saw to use one of best by far :Grin:

----------


## Kooza

Your mates

----------


## ROKTOY

Jonsered 2077, 20+ years old, weighs a ton, but never stops.

----------


## norsk

To be honest there is not alot between them now.The older Sthils would outlast the Husky's any day.It was rare to see a Husky on a skid site in the North Island anway.Now both Sthil and Husky have computor controlled Carbs,fucking shits of things.They are supposed to "auto tune" the fuel delivery depending on elevation etc.Instead they sometimes "auto stop" especially when hotThey wont start for love or money untill they cool down.I used to repair my saws but now I run them for a year and sell them on.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

20 yrs of running sthil saws commercially , don't buy the 661, just seized two saws about three weeks old, waiting the see what stihl have to say , four other saws same day running same fuel no issues,

----------


## 7mmsaum

> To be honest there is not alot between them now.The older Sthils would outlast the Husky's any day.It was rare to see a Husky on a skid site in the North Island anway.Now both Sthil and Husky have computor controlled Carbs,fucking shits of things.They are supposed to "auto tune" the fuel delivery depending on elevation etc.Instead they sometimes "auto stop" especially when hotThey wont start for love or money untill they cool down.I used to repair my saws but now I run them for a year and sell them on.


Read the manual

Hot start procedure involves the chokes high idle position with the choke off

Starts no problem

Used heaps of 562xp saws now and that's the trick

----------


## TeRei

> To be honest there is not alot between them now.The older Sthils would outlast the Husky's any day.It was rare to see a Husky on a skid site in the North Island anway.Now both Sthil and Husky have computor controlled Carbs,fucking shits of things.They are supposed to "auto tune" the fuel delivery depending on elevation etc.Instead they sometimes "auto stop" especially when hotThey wont start for love or money untill they cool down.I used to repair my saws but now I run them for a year and sell them on.


That sounds like the argument that circles in NZ about Tikkas. We run a 353 and 562XP in the bush track cutting including very big dead wet beech. They certainly perform for us.The danger is the Timberline on the 562.Watch your legs because it can get that chain very sharp possibly too sharp.

----------

